# Jet Wet Sharpener



## doohboy24 (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh my freaking gosh!!  I never knew I could get my tools sharpened like this. When I started to turn 4 month's ago I bought the standard slow speed grinder and a Wolverine jig assembly. Iliked it but was having problems with getting my tools out of angle. So while wife and I was at WC last night I decided to make the leap to wet sharpening. Got home watched video setup machine and gave it a try. WOW!! I got edges I had never got before with dry grinder. It was actually a lot easier to get better results. I actually enjoyed it. It made sharpening my tools fun. IF anyone is thinking of getting one of these while they are on sale at WC I would recommend it!!  Just my 2 cents on the product.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Chuck -

I bought the Jet set-up about a year ago.  I dutifully watched the DVD instructions and then proceeded to ignore them.  For the better part of the past year, I cursed the product's inability to deliver the promised results.  Unhappy with multifaceted bevels and the attendant inconsistent performance, I recently pulled out the DVD and reviewed the instructions.  THEN I FOLLOWED THEM!!!  What a difference.  

It actually took me 45 minutes to get my roughing gouge back to where it was supposed to be.  The other gouges took less time to correct, but it still took me about three hours to get eight gouges back to normal.  Now, a couple passes on the wet grinder - which is permanently set up on my workbench next to the lathe - and the gouges are good as new.

I guess what I'm really trying to say is, the Redskins blew another one, didn't they?


----------



## cowchaser (Jan 6, 2008)

You said they were on sale at Woodcraft. I show it is still 299.00. Should I be looking some place else to find the sale? I don't have a local Woodcraft and have to buy over the net.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 6, 2008)

This is a great product when used correctly.  We had the same problem with out of shape tools from high speed dry grinding.  Took quite a while to get the gouge back into shape, but it is very sharp right now, just ask Linda.  I would advise anyone who is considering this, to use the Tormek jigs.  They are a much better design, especially the gouge jig.  Also the videos on the Tormek site are a great help.

Congrats on the purchase Chuck, but I must warn you about taking the wife to places like WoodCraft and Rockler.  It has become the same as taking a kid to a candy store!


Mike


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jan 6, 2008)

I have the Jet and use the Tormek jigs.  After sharpening one of my tools I can shave arm hair.  Turning with a skew became a pleasure once I got them this sharp.  I can't recommend this setup enough.


----------



## stevers (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm having a lot of trouble right now getting my skew sharp. It tends to bounce and chatter on the blank. I use a sanding disk to sharpen right now. My tools are pretty cheap too. Don't even think they are HSS. Getting pretty discouraged with the skew method right now.


----------



## cowchaser (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> I'm having a lot of trouble right now getting my skew sharp. It tends to bounce and chatter on the blank. I use a sanding disk to sharpen right now. My tools are pretty cheap too. Don't even think they are HSS. Getting pretty discouraged with the skew method right now.



I feel your pain.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> 
> I have the Jet and use the Tormek jigs.



Mike said the same thing and I've seen it repeated in other threads.  Would someone mind explaining what makes the Tormek jigs better?  They aren't cheap, and I (think I) am happy with my Jet jigs, but if there is a good reason to upgrade to the Tormek jigs, I'd like to know about it.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike (Poppa)
I agree and hope you will get a good answer from someone - particularly as it applies to the skew - seems a straight edge shouldn't require a jig?????

BTW, I have a TORMEK from which I have used 4" of grinding wheel and (I think) my tools are sharp.  But you're never too old to learn (too stubborn - yes, too old - no)


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I'm having a lot of trouble right now getting my skew sharp. It tends to bounce and chatter on the blank.



I was having this trouble a while back and when I bought a second skew I noticed that the angle was much sharper than the old skew.  I had sharpened it (incorrectly) so often I had made it much more blunt.  

I reground the old skew about the same the same angle as the new skew and it cuts much better.

Now, you are going to wonder what that angle is, and off the top of my head I don't know.

Edit:  I just went and measured - the new skew is about 30 degrees from one face to the other.  The old skew (at this time) is probably 40 degrees - which brings up another point....

Sharpening a skew on a round wheel puts a concave (hollow) grind on it.  I personally don't like this.  Not only is it harder to 'ride the bevel' when you are turning, if you hone the skew between sharpenings (which I like to do) it tends to widen the angle of the bevel.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 6, 2008)

Ed & Proud P,
The gouge jig to me is so much different between the Jet and Tormek.
Jet





Tormek





The Jet is two piece and the gouge holder portion must maintain a constant in the support piece.  It also will wear over time to where you do not have the same point as it did new.  On the Tormek it is all one piece construction and pivots like a dream.

Now the Jet does not have a "jig" specific to skews, but the Tormek does.





However the jig gives the skew a hollow grind and there is not a way as of yet that I have found to use it on the side of the wheel, which would eliminate the hollow grind.  The main purpose I see to the jig is to get a used skew back to the correct angles and then use the side of the wheel to take out the hollow grind.

Anyway these are my experiences which work well for me.  Some of you might have a better way which would be nice if you shared your ways with us.

Mike


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, Mike.  Your comparison of the Jet and Tormek jigs is helpful.  My experience with the two-piece Jet design is that the pivot frequently slips out of the pivot hole and that can be frustrating.  When I concentrate on keeping the pressure on the jig rather than the gouge handle, I tend to do a better job.  Regardless, your point is well taken.  I ought not have to develop secondary skills just to use the grinder.  I think I'll look into the Tormek jig for gouges.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 6, 2008)

We had movement problems when we used the Wolverine gouge jig, which is why we took a good look at the Tormak.  If you have a Rockler near by, get on the local stores mailing list.  We get coupons all the time that make things like the gouge jig a good deal.  This weekend it was 20% off of one item which makes that jig $56.00.  Better yet we print one coupon for me and one for Linda and go through the line twice.  It is also a good thing to sign up for their Pro account if they will let you.  Generally takes a tax ID number.

Mike


----------



## stevers (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Dustin,
And Tony, I'm going to try to get the angle back. I just tried it again and it got tossed across the shop. I end up back to my gouges. That's where I started, so I feel comfortable there. 
When I was in Vegas yesterday at Woodworkers Emporium, I looked at a couple of skews. A Sorbe and a Jet and Crown. They actually had a half dozen brands and sizes. They were so sharp, I could almost shave with them. And that's just a factory edge. Mine hasn't been that sharp in a long time. 
Anybody have a skew thats just in the way and needs to go?? I didn't think so.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cowchaser_
> 
> You said they were on sale at Woodcraft. I show it is still 299.00. Should I be looking some place else to find the sale? I don't have a local Woodcraft and have to buy over the net.



The sale is that is comes with the two drawer base and the diamond truing jig which is about $150 if you had to buy them and they did not come with the sharpener.

Mike


----------



## R2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Great information to be gleaned from this thread, Thanx fellas.[]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike put up a good post on the differences.  In addition to the multi tool for the skew I also got the turning tool setter http://www.tormek.us/en/accessories/.  Setup and repeatabality is a no-brainer.


----------



## rstought (Jan 6, 2008)

I am currently in the market for a wet sharpener, and am considering the Jet along with the Tormek T-7 and - perhaps - the Sheppach grinders (the one on Amazon, as well as the larger, rebadged one Grizzly is now selling). Surprisingly, my normally cheapskate - sorry, THRIFTY - wife is encouraging me to go with the Tormek ("you get what you pay for..."), but if I could get the same basic performance in a machine that is $200 less, that wouldn't be a bad thing.

I am well aware of the superiority of the Tormek jigs, and have already started purchasing some in anticipation of a sharpener purchase,  but I was wondering if any of the folks who are currently using the Jet had also compared it feature for feature with other sharpeners before settling on the Jet ? If not perhaps you could share what your motivation was for purchasing the Jet over any comparable models, and whether or not you have any regrets...


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Bob -

Here was the extent of my research.  Bought lathe and gouges.  Used gouges.  Gouges got dull.  Went to Woodcraft.  Woodcraft said to buy the Jet grinder and the Tormek jigs.  Woodcraft had one Jet grinder in stock with jigs, but no Tormek jigs in stock.  My gouges needed sharpening then.  Bought the Jet and the Jet jigs.

Until Mike pointed out what I was missing with the Tormek gouge jig, I was happy with the Jet set up and didn't know what I was missing.  In spite of my newfound knowledge, I'm still happy with the Jet grinder.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is a great site that gives a side by side comparison and is well worth the time reading if you are considering either machi ne seriously.

http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/jettormekcomparo.html 

Mike


----------



## Tanner (Jan 7, 2008)

I have the Jet along with the Tormek jigs and dressing tool and stone grader.  I had a Wolverine before and I messed up my tools with it.  They were all out of shape.  I'm sure it was my fault (no experience).[B)]  With the Jet Wet Sharpener it's a no brainer.  I could'nt screw up my tools if I wanted to.


----------



## Monty (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rstought_
> 
> ... I was wondering if any of the folks who are currently using the Jet had also compared it feature for feature with other sharpeners before settling on the Jet ? If not perhaps you could share what your motivation was for purchasing the Jet over any comparable models, and whether or not you have any regrets...


The main reason I got a Jet was it was on sale at Amazon for $167 with a free base, cover and free shipping. I'm now purchasing the Tormek jigs as I need them.


----------



## fernhills (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi, i got the Scheppach,and i couldn`t be happier with its performance,i will be getting the tomek jigs as i go.. Carl


----------



## rstought (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike, thanks for that link - that was precisely the information I was looking for (wonder why I didn't find it myself last week - guess my search parameters were too vague...).  Thanks also to everyone else who has provided input on their personal experiences with sharpener selection - it seems to confirm my suspicions that many of the Tormek "clones" have closed the gap performance-wise and in some cases, even exceeded Tormek in some areas.  Armed with this knowledge, I am now in a position to really save some $$$.


----------



## BruceK (Jan 7, 2008)

So if one was to get the Jet wet sharpener and the Tormek SVS-50 multi jig to use with it do you also need to get the jet SAE-1 Support arm extension assembly or does the existing support arm work OK?


----------



## doohboy24 (Jan 8, 2008)

I use just the standard arm that came with the Jet. Have not seemed to fing the reason yet for buying the extension arm.


----------



## richs (Jan 8, 2008)

If you're in the Philadelphia area, you may want to check out this "new" JET Wet Sharpener for $250:

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/531810749.html


I'd like to get it, but my funds are going towards a bandsaw.


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 24, 2008)

Rich if you are subscibed to this topic email me I am trying to reach you your email does not work.

Sorry for the off topic reply.

Bruce



> _Originally posted by richs_
> 
> If you're in the Philadelphia area, you may want to check out this "new" JET Wet Sharpener for $250:
> 
> ...


----------



## oldtoolsniper (Jan 27, 2008)

I own the Jet and I will say that the customer service by them and Woodcraft whom I bought it from has been top notch! Eight months after owning the sharpener it just stopped, I did all of the checks in the manual to no avail. I called Woodcraft (on line) told customer service of the problem. I had already called Jet and they said to call Woodcraft first. Three days later I have a new machine and an order for Ups to pick-up the non-working machine. No charge and no hassles with absolutely superb customer service.  It works great! I will never go back to a high speed, tool burning, grinder again!


----------

